# Deep Water Recovery : Video



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Here's a quick vid of me righting my Adventure.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Of course it would be a bit harder to flip with some gear on but it did amaze me how easy the Adventures to flip back upright,,,i have a lot more confidence on the water now i can get back on in a few seconds.


----------



## oldandbent (Feb 11, 2008)

First thing that came to my mind is how much more difficult it might be wearing a PDF which most would/should be wearing at the time of being dumped i.e. pushing yourself underwater for a reentry etc :? :?


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Shufoy

It looks very easy for you to re-entry. I tried same practice on my Cobra Explorer & FishNDive with my wife assistant. It makes big different. My FishNDive is much wider kayak at 91.44cm and only took 1 hit to get on top again. I usually use my Explorer because it is only weight 20kg for easy handling & quicker yak. The Explorer is 78.74cm wide. I tried 5 time and rolled it once. I can flip it back but I am sure it will be much harder with 25kg gears. It is not as easy as I think. I was testing without my fishing gears at flat water. I am so concern now in case of accident. It is very important to practice re-entry to taste the difficulty. It is praticular important to wear PFD at all time & practicing under supervision/assistant at safe location. I am going to further study other re-entry methods for my narrower kayak. I may need other re-entry aids and make sure not to roll my yak. You are young & fit so everything looks easy. I suggest people to understand their strength/age and make sure practice in safe maner. Never over estimate yourself. I learn from hard way. Thank you for sharing with us. I am sure every bit help.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Shufoy ... very slick! 

Not all kayakers find it as easy as the following video shows. ;-)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah good on ya shufoy, something every offshore kayaker needs to be able to do easily.

Oldandbent: I'm pretty sure I have done it with and without PFD and haven't had any troubles so far, never done it in an emergecy situation though.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Very proficient, Shufoy!!  
Something we all should practice, eh??


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

you have to give him points for trying. he put a good 2 and 1/2 minutes in before calling it.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Revo said:


> Hi Shufoy ... very slick!
> 
> Not all kayakers find it as easy as the following video shows. ;-)
> 
> VIDEO


Lol, he didnt strap his paddle down properly!


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Glad that's not me. big difference between sit-in and sit-on. When summer comes I'll be playing with the yak big time. I want to be very comfortable with the yak an my capabilities


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice vid. Cheers will get out and practice some myself just to be sure.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Revo said:


> Hi Shufoy ... very slick!
> 
> Not all kayakers find it as easy as the following video shows. ;-)


I found a clip of what the guy was supposed to do with the blow up thingo on the end of the paddle. what a great invention.


----------

